# ACR Mags/Tango Down



## 8'Duece (May 20, 2009)

*ARC Mags/Tango Down*

For all the hype around the new SOCOM tested ARC mags from Tango Down I can tell you that mine is a piece of crap !!!

I ordered some more PMAGs and one ARC/Tango Down mag and recieved them today.  Not only will the ACR mag *Not seat into the magwell without a hard tap on a closed bolt, it also will not feed the first round from the mag. *:uhh:

Anyone else have these and what are your experiences ???





> Press Release
> 
> Contact: TangoDown, Tucson AZ
> 
> ...


----------



## P. Beck (May 20, 2009)

Funny you should mention.

We're doing a thing all this week with Larry Vickers and Ken Hackathorn and both of them had both PMAG's and the new Tango Down mags.  I'm using windowed PMAGs and so are some others. The rest is a mixed bag of USGI and HK mags. 

The only failures I've seen in the last couple days were the TD mags.


----------



## 08steeda (May 21, 2009)

PMAG's only here!!! I was looking to by some more synthetic mags and would have bought the ACR's but maybe not now!!!

Anyone see the new PMAG's for 7.62 yet? they are supposed to be due out MID 2009.

Can't find ANY PMAG's in Michigan A-N-Y-W-H-E-R-E!!!!


----------



## 8'Duece (May 21, 2009)

08steeda said:


> PMAG's only here!!! I was looking to by some more synthetic mags and would have bought the ACR's but maybe not now!!!
> 
> Anyone see the new PMAG's for 7.62 yet? they are supposed to be due out MID 2009.
> 
> Can't find ANY PMAG's in Michigan A-N-Y-W-H-E-R-E!!!!



If you want black only PMAGs Bravocompanyusa.com has them in stock right now.  I'd order them today though. :cool:

HERE: $14.95 
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Magpul-PMAG-AR15-Magazine-p/magpul pmag 30 black.htm

They also just got a batch of the "Ranger baseplates" for PMAGS also.  They all go pretty quick though. 

Hurry up !!!!


----------



## 08steeda (May 21, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> If you want black only PMAGs Bravocompanyusa.com has them in stock right now. I'd order them today though. :cool:
> 
> HERE: $14.95
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Magpul-PMAG-AR15-Magazine-p/magpul%20pmag%2030%20black.htm
> ...


 
Thx - ordering NOW!!!

DOne! ordered 6 PMAG's and 2 packages of ranger plates. Damn they are out of stock on the 7.62 20's!


----------



## 8'Duece (May 21, 2009)

I just now spoke with the QC control person at Tango Down.  He is sending me two mags to T&E and keep.  If they work, then he wants me to send him this particular mag to see what the problem is. 

At least TD is addressing my experience with this mag.  Good on them !


----------



## 08steeda (May 21, 2009)

Good for them!!! Gotta like it when they stand by their products and make it right!!!

Let us know if you like them. Maybe you just got a bum one!


----------



## Florida173 (May 21, 2009)

> We can only ship to the United States and US Territories.
> Bravo Company USA, Inc can not ship out the United States.
> Because of US laws, we can not ship ship to a APO.
> Because of US laws, we can not ship ship to a APO.
> US Military stationed outside the United States, please have your order shipped to your home within the US.



What a load of crap... What if that is not a viable option for me?   I've been trying to get a set 10 of PMAGs since mid last year.


----------



## 8'Duece (May 21, 2009)

Florida173 said:


> What a load of crap... What if that is not a viable option for me?   I've been trying to get a set 10 of PMAGs since mid last year.




Have em sent to me.  I'll T&E for ya then send them out to your APO address. :cool:


----------

